# What do you do with the carcases?



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

I know I really don't want to eat **** or coyote, but sum might. I was thinking (and again I have never trapped before) that after skinning the animal, the carcase might make good coyote bait. Does this work?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

What i like to do is make a carcass pile in the thickest brush I can find and wait for the to start hitting it. When the start hitting it I will set snares in the trails going in to it. This has caught me a lot of coyotes and fox.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would not use a coyote carcass though i have found that putting your target species in the pile will scare them off but i do use **** and beaver carcass in the way wyo mentioned also some farmers will let you take there dead pigs and stuff that also works good


----------

